# Bewegungsmelder 24V und Kontroll-Tastschalter mit  24V LED für SPS



## strichcode (20 März 2016)

Hallo,

meine Beleuchtung in den Fluren(KG,EG,OG) soll "zwei-geteilt" sein.
Die Wandleuchte will ich mit einem Bewegungsmelder steuern.
Die Deckenleuchten über Taster.

Dazu habe ich die 3-adrige NYM Leitung von den Wand- und Decken Leuchten bis zum Verteilerkasten geführt.
Vom Verteilerkasten zu den Taster liegen EIB Leitung (2x2x0,8mm)
SPS 750-881 im Verteilerkasten.

Jetzt suche ich nach einem 24V Bewegungsmelder, der "einfach" das Schaltsignal an die SPS sendet und die SPS schaltet dann über Koppelrelais die Wandleuchten.
Was wäre die günstigste Lösung dafür?
Die Empfehlung "finder 18.31.0.024.0300" finde ich etwas teuer. Und eigentlich benötige ich einen BWM für die Wand-Installation.

Die Taster möchte ich mit einer Kontrolleuchte versehen.
Aber mit 24V betrieben (--> LED)
Bin mir noch nicht sicher, ob ich die LED dann dauerhaft leuchten lasse oder einen Taster mit Meldekontakt einsetze um die LED bei Dämmerung über die SPS einzuschalten.
Die 24V LED hat eine Stromaufname von 20mA. Die 230V Glimmlampen haben dagegen Stromaufnahmen von nur 0,8mA bis 1,5mA.
Die LED hat dann ja eine ca.20 mal höheren Stromaufnahme....
Oder sind hier die 24V entscheident? --> 24V x 0,02A = 0,48W vs. 230V x 0,008A = 1,84W
Dann steht die LED natürlich wieder gut dar..


----------



## Elektricks (20 März 2016)

Schau mal bei esylux, die bwm sind ganz gut, aber auch nicht die günstigsten. Haben auch 24VDC Varianten. Ich habe bei mir Busch Jäger 230V bwm eingesetzt und auf eine 230V eingangsklemme gelegt. Hier habe ich nur die Nebenstellen verwendet, sehr günstig und kein schaltgeräusch. 

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Elektricks (20 März 2016)

Zur Leistungsaufnahme: natürlich muss wie von dir bereits erkannt Spannung und Strom multipliziert werden um die Leistung zu ermitteln 

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## strichcode (20 März 2016)

Elektricks schrieb:


> ..Ich habe bei mir Busch Jäger 230V bwm eingesetzt und auf eine 230V eingangsklemme gelegt. Hier habe ich nur die Nebenstellen verwendet, sehr günstig und kein schaltgeräusch.


Hallo,
ist natürlich auch ein guter Ansatz.
Funktioniert das auch mit dem EIB Kabel? Oder sollte ich (generell) zu BWM immer ein 5-adriges Kabel legen?

Hier noch zwei interessante Links zum Umbau eines 230V BWM auf 24V
1) https://www.symcon.de/forum/threads/23808-Bewegungsmelder-Umbau-von-230V-auf-24V-DC
2) http://www.mikrocontroller.net/topic/258344


----------



## Elektricks (20 März 2016)

Eib kannste 24V drüber jagen, Arbeitet glaub auch mit 24V.
Zu BWM und Taster bzw. Schalter würde ich generell mind. 5adrig Nym legen. 

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## strichcode (20 März 2016)

Elektricks schrieb:


> Eib kannste 24V drüber jagen, Arbeitet glaub auch mit 24V.


Hallo, die Frage war anders herum gedacht: 230V auf EIB möglich? denke nicht...
Daher werde ich zu den Bewegungsmelder sicherheitshalber 5-adrige Leitungen legen.


Elektricks schrieb:


> Zu BWM und Taster bzw. Schalter würde ich generell mind. 5adrig Nym legen.


Zu BWM okay.
Zu den Tastern werde ich nur EIB legen.
Dafür gehen die Leuchten ja direkt zum Verteilerkasten. Mit Relais ist da immernoch "alles möglich".


----------



## urlicht (21 März 2016)

Hallo  Strichcode,

24V- Bewegungsmelder sind an sich schon eher selten und deshalb teurer. Ich habe mich für 24V-Geräte aus dem Hause B.E.G. Brück mit Reedkontakten entschieden. Die sind dann auch verschleissärmer als herkömmliche Schaltkontakte und es kann ein 1-10V-Signal für die Helligkeit an die SPS Geführt werden.

Grüße
Urlicht


----------



## shrimps (21 März 2016)

Hallo in die Runde,
bei den 24v BWM gibt es ja auch den billigst Asiakram...
Ich habe mal zum spielen mir so einen 24V PIR-Switch zugelegt um ihn direkt an der SPS zu testen...
hier der Link:
http://www.ebay.de/itm/DC-12V-24V-8A-Automatic-Infrared-PIR-Motion-Sensor-Schalter-fur-light-heis-/361132431695?hash=item54152b994f:g:t4oAAOSwAL9UeArV


Zum testen für 4,41 Euronen ?!

Viel Spaß
Shrimps


----------



## strichcode (25 März 2016)

Hab mir 2 davon auch mal zum Testen bestellt.
Will endlich mal die WAGO SPS in Betrieb nehmen...


----------



## eloee (26 März 2016)

Finde die BWM von Finder mit 40€ preislich eigentlich sehr fair, habe ich auch im Einsatz.
Sollte dich das "Klicken" vom Relais stören, kann man die sehr einfach auf ein Solid State Relais von Phoenix Contact umbauen.
Die Art.Nr. 2982100 ist Pinkompatibel und für 24V geeignet, nach ein paar Minuten löten hört man den Melder nicht mehr 

Schöne Grüße
Eloee


----------



## ohm200x (26 März 2016)

Moin,

ich habe auch die Finder im Einsatz. Den Preis fand ich voll in Ordnung. Wenn das Relais mit 24V angesteuert wird könnte man es doch auch einfach nur auslöten und direkt auf den SPS Eingang legen.

Guter Hinweis in sofern dass ich noch zwei rum liegen habe, die ich mal zum Test umbauen könnte. 

Gruß ohm200x


----------



## eloee (26 März 2016)

Bin mir ehrlich gesagt garnicht mehr sicher ob das Relais mit 24V angesteuert wird...
Jetzt wo dus erwähnst bin ich auch am Zweifeln, war doch glaube weniger
Mit dem SSR funktionierts aber wie gesagt problemlos.

Schöne Grüße
Eloee


----------



## shrimps (27 März 2016)

Hmm,
wenn ich nun den Finder BWM mit nem 40,- SSR umbaue (Preis gegoogelt) komme ich langsam auf 80,- und habe abschliessend einen "handverlöteten" Umbau...
Dann ist der Preis deutlich nach oben gewandert und die Stabilität nähert sich dem Asiaten oder sehe ich das falsch ?

Viel Spaß
Shrimps


----------



## eloee (27 März 2016)

Klar zu dem Preis würde ich glaube auch lieber z.B. zum esylux greifen... 
Da ich die SSRs aber sowieso noch von einem anderen Projekt da hatte, habe ichs einfach mal probiert  
Über nen Großhändler bekomme ich die Teile übrigens für ca. 14€, das macht das ganze wieder interessanter. 

Schöne Grüße 
Eloee


----------



## ohm200x (27 März 2016)

Von esylux habe ich zwei MD 360/6 Mini im Einsatz. Allerdings die 230V Variante via Koppelrelais. Schön unauffällig. 

Gruß ohm200x


----------

